# Slingshot from Hungary



## Guerilla

Hi,

Szeretném megmutatni egy új csúzli Magyarországról.

Itt található néhány kép itt: http://www.bozotmives.hu/article/Csuzli


----------



## Guerilla

Sorry, but it seems the Google Translate translated my post from english to hungary.

So I try to send again:

I would like to show a new slingshot from Hungary.

You can find some pictures here: http://www.bozotmives.hu/article/Csuzli

Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## carboncopy

Great shooters!

They look awesome!

Are you making these?


----------



## Guerilla

Hi Carboncopy,

Yes, I am.

Thank you.


----------



## e~shot

Looks cool!


----------



## LBH2

Very cool&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;LBH2


----------



## Pilgrim

Very Nice!


----------



## rockslinger

Welcome to the forum! Great looking slingshot!!


----------



## Guerilla

Thank you for everybody. :wave:


----------



## TLG_Catapults

Are they for sale .

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Guerilla

I am not a vendor. But if you need my slingshot I think you should contact me out of this forum.


----------



## Guerilla

Sorry if my english is not perfect. :yeahright:

I would like to share my solution if I use my slingshot as a slingbow. Maybe it will be useful for somebody.

I made two different plastic inserts from a simple pen, because I think basically there are two possibilities:


If there is an insert at the end of the arrow.
If there is a nock at the end of the arrow.










In case of the nock:










If there is no a nock, only an insert:










And I prefer the above release. It based on BackyardBowyer's PVC release, but I made from 2 layers wood lamina and there is an ABS plastic layer (5 mm) inside.


----------



## leon13

Hi welcome to the forum
Nice made slingshot/bow 
Cheers


----------



## El Xavi

nice work


----------



## Chepo69

Fantastic work


----------



## Nelson

excellent :bowdown:


----------



## NaturalFork

Very nice! You know any Kovecses's? I have some family in Hungary.


----------



## Guerilla

NaturalFork said:


> Very nice! You know any Kovecses's? I have some family in Hungary.


Hi NaturalFork,

Thanks. I know a Kövecses, but it is not a rare family name in Hungary. Which city?


----------



## olie

wow nice shooter


----------



## olie

would be grate to see some hunting pics


----------



## Guerilla

Hunting is not allowed with slingshot/slingbow in Hungary. :hmm:


----------



## Bajaja

Fantastic work. And your slingbow pouch conversion is realy cool. :headbang:


----------



## Bajaja

Guerilla said:


> Hunting is not allowed with slingshot/slingbow in Hungary. :hmm:


 I think it is not allowed in all EU.


----------



## slingshooterPT

Nice looking shooter, I love the simple design of it!! 

SSPT...


----------



## Guerilla

olie said:


> would be grate to see some hunting pics


Are you able to hunt with slingshot/slingbow in Australia? Is it allowed there?


----------



## Guerilla

"Father and son"


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## BeMahoney

Wonderful work!


----------



## Guerilla

My first slingshot from antler. Its nickname is "miracle stag".


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Guerilla

I made a slingshot for my daughter. Click here to view this slingshot (rotation 360 degree).


----------



## Charles

That looks like a very sweet shooter! Nice work.

My favorite is still the antler fork.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## POI

Nice fit to the whisker biscuit. Google would not translate for me either.


----------



## Guerilla

I created an online kinetic energy calculator. I think it can be useful slingbow point of view as well.


----------



## Urban Fisher

That is one super cool slingbow! I like how you folded the bands onto themselves. Never thought about doing that! Twice the power without huge wide bands coming off the forks.


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Tremoside

Szevasz Sanyi!

Szép munkáid vannak  Csak így tovább! Üdvözlet a Veszprémieknek! Lőjetek sokat!

Tremo

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hi Guerilla,

You have pretty nice jobs over here! Keep it up mate! Greetings to the fellows from Veszprem!

Shoot well!

Tremo


----------



## Guerilla

Thank you Tremo! :wave:


----------



## tradspirit

Very nice workmanship! I too like the antler sling but the whiskerbiscuit insert and pouch modification is very clever!!


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## DogBox

Beautiful wood above! Wonderful patterns.

I still think I like your slingbow shooter the best but "without" the biskit for shooting arrows. Be nice just as a straight "sling"-shot. I like the woodwork!

DB


----------



## Grandpa Pete

I have never shot a slingbow but after seeing your photos would like to try one out. Welcome!

GP


----------



## Gunnar

Nice job


----------



## POI

Beauty!! There are plastic caps around here now... Thanks so much.


----------



## LBH2

Very cool.....thanks for posting. LBH2


----------



## Poiema

Beautiful grain. Very decorative. I really like this more relaxed rustic primitive style. You express is so wonderfully. Is the art burned in or inked?



Guerilla said:


>


----------



## Guerilla

Thank you for everybody.

@Poiema,

It is burned (pyrography).


----------



## Guerilla

It's a new one. :wave:


----------



## Poiema

Guerilla said:


> It's a new one. :wave:


Lovely as always... bold dual colouration and Damascus patterning. I see red lining, and maybe an aluminum core? Would love to know a little more about it. Thanks for sharing your work. I always enjoy seeing it*!*


----------



## Guerilla

Hello Poiema,

About the layers:

- Red & white: foamed PVC

- Black: ABS plastic layer

- Green: it is a "Juma" slabs. JUMA consists of a mixture of different mineral base materials compounded with a resin component.

I ordered from elforyn.de

- The wood is "caranda" inlay wood also from elforyn.

Here is a new picture about the other side.


----------



## E.G.

This juma is awesome!


----------



## Sharker

Wow, they all are very beautiful and high quality!


----------



## Tremoside

Szép darabok! Megint jól sikerültek és izgalmas az anyagválasztás is!

Nice pieces! Well done again. Great choice of materials

Szevasz,

Have a nice day,

Tremo


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## leon13

Thats so cool keep them coming they look really saweeeeeeeeeeeeeet
Cheers


----------



## Poiema

More beautifully finished frames from you, Guerilla. Very stylish solid craftsmanship.

Let me guess... Bocote, Caranda, and white elforyn?

Lovely scenic photography as well.


----------



## Neo Catapults

Hi Gue!

I just saw your new designs and I am impressed!

Neo


----------



## Guerilla

Thank you guys!


----------



## Guerilla

Poiema said:


> More beautifully finished frames from you, Guerilla. Very stylish solid craftsmanship.
> 
> Let me guess... Bocote, Caranda, and white elforyn?
> 
> Lovely scenic photography as well.


Yes, you are right, those materials were used, but brown ebony instead of Caranda.


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Arnisador78

Man those are nice


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Arnisador78

wow man. Great job!


----------



## Guerilla

I believe I have found my style. :wave:


----------



## leon13

WOEEEEE they look so cool 
Cheers


----------



## Poiema

I believe you definitely have. Both are very impressive. Superb craftsmanship*!*

That 'natural' hybrid is just killing me.







Stunning*!!!* Oh, and did I say stunning. *ツ*


----------



## kenyaslinger

Crazy cool! You are a super craftsman!


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Poiema

*ALL* of these are stunning, G. I am very torn between which I like best. The "hybrid"-enchanting. The narrow-fork "butterfly"&#8230; The colour intensity (bocote & brown ebony*?*), and the natural finish is almost irresistible. Beautiful grain configuration.

I was looking again at the Golden Dragon -says "possibility of thermal moulding in boiling water... Interesting.

Overall, stunning craftsmanship and photography *ツ*


----------



## Guerilla

Some new slingshots.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

Perfect! What a well worked out design. I used to do a lot of archery but sold off all my equipment several years ago. With your blessing, I would like to use your design and make myself and arrow shooting, carp killing, SS.

Old guys like me can still learn new tricks!

PS: Love those nice clear pictures you posted.


----------



## Grandpa Pete

What did I do? Posted a reply to the wrong topic??????


----------



## Arnisador78

That's nice!


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Poiema

Distinctive. An interesting mix of robust ruggedness and just a touch of of suave.

Excellent. I like this one a lot*!*


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Guerilla




----------



## Covert5

Wow that's an awesome shooter! Can we see it action? Do you have any videos of it steel and arrow shooting?


----------



## Guerilla




----------



## MakoPat

Guerilla said:


> Sorry if my english is not perfect. :yeahright:
> I would like to share my solution if I use my slingshot as a slingbow. Maybe it will be useful for somebody.
> 
> I made two different plastic inserts from a simple pen, because I think basically there are two possibilities:
> 
> 
> If there is an insert at the end of the arrow.
> If there is a nock at the end of the arrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In case of the nock:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If there is no a nock, only an insert:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And I prefer the above release. It based on BackyardBowyer's PVC release, but I made from 2 layers wood lamina and there is an ABS plastic layer (5 mm) inside.


This is a fantastic share. Many thanks, friend.


----------



## bushcraftguerilla

Let me share some pics about my last one.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

Nice and chunky….. I like it ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## Sandstorm

bushcraftguerilla said:


> Let me share some pics about my last one.
> View attachment 366840
> 
> View attachment 366838
> 
> View attachment 366839
> 
> View attachment 366837


A “RuneSparrow”. Sweet. Is this the same user from back in 2014?


----------



## bushcraftguerilla

Sandstorm said:


> A “RuneSparrow”. Sweet. Is this the same user from back in 2014?


Yes, it is the same user.


----------



## Sandstorm

bushcraftguerilla said:


> Yes, it is the same user.


A kind welcome back to the forum. Beautiful work. Can I ask what the runes say/mean?


----------



## bushcraftguerilla

I made this slingshot to my friend. It will be a gift. The runes are ancient hungarian runes. It means the nickname of my friend (Szabti).


----------



## Sandstorm

bushcraftguerilla said:


> I made this slingshot to my friend. It will be a gift. The runes are ancient hungarian runes. It means the nickname of my friend (Szabti).


Very very cool. I’m sure Szabti will love it. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## bushcraftguerilla

Natural born shooters.


----------



## bushcraftguerilla

Some new ones.


----------



## Sandstorm

Very nice. Some stout little shooters.


----------



## bushcraftguerilla

This new one is a female.


----------



## Flatband

With all those big handsome boys around, the female better be careful  Beautiful work on those solid chunks of wood.


----------



## bushcraftguerilla

It was created last weekend.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bushcraftguerilla said:


> This new one is a female.
> View attachment 368613
> 
> View attachment 368614
> 
> View attachment 368612
> 
> View attachment 368611


Well, you want need a belt mounted sling holster for that one, it’s got a built in hanger, lol….cool sling brother, nice job. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT

bushcraftguerilla said:


> It was created last weekend.


That looks great…..what material is the blue ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
Darrell Allen

** SlingLyfe Band Up **


----------



## skarrd

nice work on all of them


----------



## Flatband

Very Nice-Especially that swirling blue Palm swell. Cool!


----------

